# Fly fishing and mosquito repellant



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I have forgone the use of any mosquito repellant for years because when I used to use it, it would tend to "melt" any plastic I touched when it was on my hands including plastic reel parts, fly boxes, etc. Instead I always wear heavy long shirts a hat and a headnet if things really get bad. My hands get destroyed by the buggers though. Has anybody found a repellant that works without the undesirable side effects described above?


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Steve, 

Wouldn't Muskol work if you washed your hands thoroughly (even just with plain water) after application? I'm going to try this on Friday when I'm on the South Branch Au Sable, so I'll report my results. 

I haven't used Muskol in years. I read an article in the Ann Arbor News that a researcher on bug repellants recommends nothing more than 30% DEET is required. Muskol is 100% DEET if my memory serves...


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

That's what I used to use, but getting it entirely off your hands is hard to do and that's really the only place the mosquitos get me since I cover the rest. Anyway it seems pretty scary that you are putting something on your body that melts plastic.


----------



## PW (Apr 2, 2000)

I've found that citronella repellents do a good job. You'll need to apply them more frequently than DEET (every 1-2 hours if the skeetos are thick), but they're non-toxic. Natrapel and Green Ban are two that I've used. Some people say they're ineffective, but I have no complaints.

Also, eating lots of garlic is said to make one immune to mosquitos. Perhaps before heading out you should scarf down a loaf of garlic bread with real minced garlic baked on top, or possibly a plate of nachos with garlic-cilantro salsa . . . mmmm.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Forgot to mention my preferred repellant - a Churchill sized cigar. Seriously, I sat in my back yard a few nights ago reading the paper at dusk and the mosquitoes never touched me. When the stogey was gone, the bloodletting started immediately.


----------



## JStarbrite (Apr 3, 2000)

I spray on the back of my hands and have no problem. But, if you don't want the stuff on you, try spraying it on a bandana and tieing it around your wrists and neck. That 100% deet is pretty strong and will deter all but the most persistant.


----------



## Woolybugger (Feb 26, 2001)

I have been fishing in some mosquito thick areas lately. I try to avoid getting anything on the front of my hands, just lightly spray the back. I also avoid spraying my hands to cover my face/neck. Now I just close my eyes tight and hold my breath and quickly spray my face then walk away from that are before breathing. Just don't lick your lips afterwards. 
I think you can cover yourself from head to toe but they will find that one open spot. I have never been bit on my palms, I think the skins to thick.
I would try to get some coverage. Besides itching like crazy, the West Nile virus has been found in the state. It's the one that caused all the trouble in New York two years back. I think it's carried in birds because it said in the newspaper to call the health dept if you find a dead crow. Bad stuff.


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

I use the 100% deet also as it's the only thing that keeps the black flies off. Muskol and another product. Same as above, just put it on the back of my hands and my neck. I'm not a smoker but started up with a big cigar a few years before I got married and man did it keep the bugs off. I've since switched to a pipe since my wife hates the lingering smell of cigar smoke on my clothes. Only problem with the pipe is that I usually burn through two or three fill-ups of tobacco on a really buggy night.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Stow a pair of cotton gloves in a baggie and wear them when you apply the bug dope. They will prevent the hands from direct contact of the dope. Then just take them off and return to bag and fish away!


----------



## JStarbrite (Apr 3, 2000)

If all the above fails, Benadryl extra strenth gel applied as soon as possible gets rid of the itch. Good for poison ivy too. I keep a bottle in the glove box.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Steve,
Try using handcleaner to take the bug spray off of your hands. Gojo is a good brand. Just take a little with you when you go out. This stuff is also good for poison ivy. It breaks down the oils and helps to stop the irritation.


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Man, I love that Muskol for keeping the bugs off, but gave it up years ago when fishing. My fly-line wouldn't last the season, and I would notice a difference in it's slick coating as soon as the next time I used it. Deet just tears that expensive fly-line up. I've gone to the citronella lotions that PW mentioned, and stogies to keep the bugs away. It's not as good as deet, but it works pretty well.

Al


----------



## troutbum64 (Mar 8, 2003)

I picked up this lotion stuff, can't remember the name but will check on it, that contains no deet and is safe for your fly-line. Haven't had any problem with the bugs or the fly line. Was in the upper a couple of weeks ago and it seemed to work fine up there. I'll have to get back to you with the name. I know they carry it at Fly Mart in Royal Oak and origanally I picked it up in Gaylord at the the fly shop there.


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Steve, I've had the same problem with many repellents but have recently been using OFF Botanicals. It appears that OFF botanicals doesn't deteriorate my flyline as did other products which I have used. Incidentaly, it's also one of the more effective brands available which is a plus. As well as it has worked for me, I still tend to minimize it's contact with my line as much as possible. Lather yourself up with it, then: touch your palms to the water and rub your hands togather breifly and wipe them on your shirt like a good boy! 

Another good reason to be using DT flyline! When you screw up one end change it end for end and use the un deteriorated end! Has anyone notice that DT flyline is becoming harder and harder to find? 

I"m not sure whether it's the deet in the repellents that is causing the damage or other ingredients however, the botanicals seem to be working really good for me!

Although it's just my opinion, I'm suspicious that short term contact with flyline is not when the damage is done. I tend to believe that cleaning your flyline after fishing reduces dramaticaly, or at best eliminates the deterioration which I believe to be from long term contact. 



Toddfather


----------



## Sawcat (Apr 5, 2003)

I stopped by FlyMart in Royal Oak today looking for that insect repellant. John told me Abel quit making it because it wasn't selling, he also told me that he sold it like mad. I just thought I'd save somebody a trip looking for it. Eric


----------



## troutbum64 (Mar 8, 2003)

sorry, I haven't bought any this year. Now I'm going to have to try and find the other stuff that was mentioned.

Glad you went and had a look Sawcat, hope it wasn't a total wasted trip. I know when I go there if I get out the door without spending $30-40 on tying materials and gadgets, I've done good.


----------



## Hoot (Nov 15, 2001)

The best way to keep your hands bug and scent free is to use latex exam gloves like your doctor or dentist. I have been using them for the last two seasons and have had great success. The latex is thin and sensitive enough so you can still tie knots and other detail work. Hands may sweat a little but you won't get any bites.


....thin and sensitive.....sounds like a condom ad!!


----------



## Double Haul (Apr 27, 2002)

I believe the potion troutbum 64 was using is called Herbal Armor.
I've used it and feel it works pretty well. It didn't stop the clounds of NoSeeUms during a Hex hatch like deet based formulas, but when you run out of limes it tastes better with gin than Moskol.

Gray and Brown Drakes have been seen on most streams around Grayling and Gaylord. In about 4-5 days the fishing should get great.

DH


----------



## sgtflyfisher (Mar 16, 2002)

I have also gone near DEET-less when possible for several years. But this year have more concern than years past bec of W.Nile. So I am taking wise extra precautions including DEET. Take heart in the fact that W Nile is primarily, for some reason other than human population, an urban and suburban disease as opposed to rural.


----------



## fishspanker (Oct 1, 2002)

Hey there big Guy

100% Deet is the best possible bug juice there is.....one problem... there is a possibility of a reaction occurring.(respitory reaction).. it is also not sold in the US in 100 proof... must get it in Canada....However, if you purchase a bug mesh suit...throw it in a plastic bag with deet for storage and pull it out whenever you fish...it will always be ready for those pesky bugs...just put your suit over your clothing so that there is minimal contact with the skin... and avoid breathing vapors if possible...


----------

